

Freenode is still using the same certificate after Heartbleed - rlx0x

Can be checked with &quot;openssl s_client -host chat.freenode.net -port 6697 | openssl x509 -text&quot; They updated their vulnerable openssl but did not change their certificate.<p>Since there seem to be no admin reachable about this, at least the users of freenode should be made aware of this.
======
pricechild
All of the servers have either been restarted or weren't vulnerable and the
cert has now been replaced.

